# XTR Trail or Saint 810



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

I am a large rider 285 with gear. I ride a spcialized fsr stumpjumper 29er and mainly do singletrack and some all mountain type riding. I run avid elixir cr with 203 rotors but I have come to the conclusion that these suck, and I want to try something new. I still want to run 203 rotors but I am unsure what would provide the best stopping power for myself. I dont care about weight or looks, I just want something I can feel confident that will stop me when I need it. So what do you guys think Saint 910 or XTR trail? I also put this in the brake forum just in case not many people have used either of these.


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

On my new bike I am using the Saints 203/180 with the XT Ice rotors. I am not done with the build, but I am hoping they are capable of stopping me. I am a little bigger than you, but not by much. From what I read, they seemed to be able to stop most anything. Weight wasn't a consideration in the components that I chose.

Jon


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

saints.....best brakes IMHO

I have them 2 of my bikes!!!!


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

I bought XTR trails with 203 front and rear rotors. I will update everyone on how they feel and the performance of this setup as soon as I try them out. Thanks for the input from others.


----------



## Qanuk (Jan 23, 2006)

Go with the XT 203 front, 180 outback - Plenty of stopping power. I have a set of both the XTR & XT trail models (i.e. - cooling fins). I'll tell you there's no conceivable difference. For the first time in like - ever... I will say that the 203mm rotors are at times a bit much. Never thought I'd say that. And FYI, with gear - I'm not quite your current Wt. status, but had you beat by a long shot sans gear about a year ago. Just my $.02 of course. Put another way - I'm planning on building another bike this summer, and for sure I'll be putting the XT on that with the above mentioned setup.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry to hijack this a bit but I am at 233lbs and dropping weight like crazy after 3 years finally on the bike. I just upgraded to a brand new set of 2012 XTs and was wondering if anyone in this weight has just done 160mm f/r I have been using a 185/180 rotor up front for as long as I can remember but cutting a small amount of bike weight would be nice.

I hear these brakes are pretty damn powerful and I have been using BB7s with XTR levers for the longest time.


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

I am 230 without gear and I have used Avid Codes and I currently run the Avid Elixir CRs and find them fine for me to stop.

I would look at the Avid Codes, just my opinion I like the sram stuff. 

The XT trail breaks are amazing from what i have heard and read, I rode my friends bike around with the xt trails and they seemed very powerful but I dont have any first hand trail experience. Try takin a new bike from an LBS with the XT/XTR brakes for a spin and see what u think. If they aren't good enough go with Codes or Saints.


----------



## crclark27 (Aug 8, 2011)

*Shimano XT's*

Just put on a set of the XT trail brakes with the cooling fins, and added 2 180mm XT ice tech rotors. I'm 230 and these brakes will throw you off if you let them. They are extremely strong and the 180 rotors are more than enough for me. Speaking with someone at Arts cyclery, I initially wanted 203's but he told me they were over kill paired with the strength of the brakes. Either route you go, the shimano brakes are killer!


----------



## fatguy1 (Feb 11, 2010)

2012 xt and 203mm ice techs.....they will stop a 300+lb dude real quick


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Another vote for 2012 XTs paired to 180 icetechs. Amazing!! Great modulation and awesome power!
Well take a bit to get used to the lever feel on servo wave brakes coming from Avids.

I don't think you could go wrong with any of Shimano's 2012 line up.


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

XTR trails are sweet with 203 rotors. Can not buy better stopping power than this in my opinion. I have used elixir 5, cr, and x0 and nothing compares. Im sure the xt are just as good but i like the looks of the xtr. Great buy.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

You can never have too much braking power, especially taking in to account our weight.

I would go Saints without a thought.

Regarding the XT, if 203 feels like too much it means the brake is lacking control, it does not mean it has too much power.

I ride Formula the One and like them, if given the choice to buy again though saint would be on my bike instead.


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

CaveGiant said:


> You can never have too much braking power, especially taking in to account our weight.
> 
> I would go Saints without a thought.
> 
> ...


Agree here... run the 4 piston saints front and back, big rotors. Plenty of range and can stop quick if things get hairy. Riding weight with gear has ranged between 260lbs and 320lbs on an XL 29er.


----------



## proraptor (Jul 19, 2010)

Its all about the 2012 xt's... Im 260lbs and run magura storm 203's front and rear and the stopping power is amazing


----------



## sydneyV (Nov 10, 2011)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Sorry to hijack this a bit but I am at 233lbs and dropping weight like crazy after 3 years finally on the bike. I just upgraded to a brand new set of 2012 XTs and was wondering if anyone in this weight has just done 160mm f/r I have been using a 185/180 rotor up front for as long as I can remember but cutting a small amount of bike weight would be nice.
> 
> I hear these brakes are pretty damn powerful and I have been using BB7s with XTR levers for the longest time.


Running XT with 160mm Rotors, I'm 250lbs and they stop me quicker than anything I've run before.
XT brakes are awesome, same stopping power as the XTR mimimal extra weight and half the price


----------



## SFBMRC (Oct 29, 2006)

I am on the larger side of the spectrum and run Saint 810 brakes. I started out with 203/180 and had to switch to 180/160 for an all around trail setup. They lack a little in the modulation department but you get used to them after a few rides. They are a little heavy so a some have opted for the new XT or XTR brakes with offer tons of power in a lighter package but in the end Saints offer the most power of any brake.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

Qanuk said:


> Go with the XT 203 front, 180 outback - Plenty of stopping power. I have a set of both the XTR & XT trail models (i.e. - cooling fins). I'll tell you there's no conceivable difference. For the first time in like - ever... I will say that the 203mm rotors are at times a bit much. Never thought I'd say that. And FYI, with gear - I'm not quite your current Wt. status, but had you beat by a long shot sans gear about a year ago. Just my $.02 of course. Put another way - I'm planning on building another bike this summer, and for sure I'll be putting the XT on that with the above mentioned setup.


I have run M800 with 203 front and rear. I seem to always want more front brake, like Bruce Dickenson needs more cowbell.
So I picked up and will runa M810 (4 piston) on the front with the 2 piston M800 on the rear. 
Sort of like the setup on my Beta motorcycle.

No reason you can't mix.


----------



## carrerakent (Jul 26, 2011)

fatguy1 said:


> 2012 xt and 203mm ice techs.....they will stop a 300+lb dude real quick


Not trying to bash anyone, but so many people talk about weight and stopping power without consideration for riding style and speed. I weigh 164 lbs and XTR race and 203/180 ice tech and I DO NOT have enough stopping power on fast descents. It is all about when you apply the brakes...for example if you give yourself 40 ft to stop on an 8% grade at 20 mph you have enough, but if you give yourself 20 ft on a 10% grade at 28 mph you very well won't with XTR. Late braking is a key element to faster on the trail just like in auto racing. So there is ZERO benefit to telling someone that a certain brake set up has plenty of power...regardless of weight. It's about the physics of all elements in braking, not just a product and a riders weight. Cheers.


----------

